# sherwin williams primer for trim



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

I am looking for a good trim and door primer (wood) by sherwin williams. Just started using their products and so far so good. Love the solo semigloss, thanks to everyone for the recomendations,. I just finished trying out ppg speedhide primer on a recent job and it was great on wood, sands and covers really good. Just want to know if sherwin wiiliams has a similar product as I would like to have a one stop shop if it is possible. Oh ya must be latex. Thanks in advance.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wall and Wood, or Kem aqua surfacer.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I sprayed a trim package Wall and Wood for the first time late last night and it sanded to a powder this morning. Although it's my first time using the product I was impressed.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Another vote for premium wall and wood!
I'm paying $25 a gallon, what's everyone else getting it for?


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

Whats your favorite set up for spraying Solo semi? Tip size etc.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like the W&W as well.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Paintdian said:


> Whats your favorite set up for spraying Solo semi? Tip size etc.


I use a 210 ff tip on trim and 310 on doors. Sometimes I will use a 211 for everything


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Unfortunately wall and wood product are not in my price range. I have tried it and agree it is great stuff but not in my budget. I was quoted $25 a gallon as well. Currently using ppg speedhide primer and paying $65 a pail. Looking at around that price range. Gonna try out the sw qualicote high hide, anybody try that?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You aren't going to get any decent primers for that price. All the cheap primers are a waste of your labor to apply them. You would be better off skipping the priming and using a better paint. 

Kem aqua surfacer should be less than wall and wood, but I would plan on spending at least $20 gal for anything worth more than the bucket or can they put it in.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Trim primer isn't something that I am willing to go cheap on. Even on large trim jobs the product cost is relatively small.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

azzurri said:


> Unfortunately wall and wood product are not in my price range. I have tried it and agree it is great stuff but not in my budget. I was quoted $25 a gallon as well. Currently using ppg speedhide primer and paying $65 a pail. Looking at around that price range. Gonna try out the sw qualicote high hide, anybody try that?


 
are you from Massachusetts or something? :whistling2:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't understand, you say $25 a gallon is not in your budget. Are you paying for it or is your customer paying for it? You said you tried it and liked it, on easy, sanded well, did what it was supposed to do. So you find one a few bucks cheaper, say it's the same except it's hard to sand, It seems to me that the time it would take me for the sanding would more than make up the saving for a cheaper product. If I find a product I like and can trust, I will find a way to fit it in the budget.
This is just me, maybe I'm looking at it the wrong way.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would hate to have a budget that didn't allow me to spend $25 on a gallon of primer


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Toolnut said:


> I don't understand, you say $25 a gallon is not in your budget. Are you paying for it or is your customer paying for it? You said you tried it and liked it, on easy, sanded well, did what it was supposed to do. So you find one a few bucks cheaper, say it's the same except it's hard to sand, It seems to me that the time it would take me for the sanding would more than make up the saving for a cheaper product. If I find a product I like and can trust, I will find a way to fit it in the budget.
> This is just me, maybe I'm looking at it the wrong way.


I did find a product I liked as I said the ppg speedhide and it is in my budget, wanted to see if sw had similar cause the ppg is quite far. As far as budget, here in Canada and im sure everywhere else every dollar counts especially here, some guys are running prices through the ground and bills gotta get paid.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

Mah be true in your area but, may not be too. I used to feel like I couldnt charge any more for my work and then I found out thant that was far from the truth. No matter what price you give, you will get **** for it. After the job is done ask what the other bids were. You will find that some guys that youve heard of are charging 2-3 times as much. Thats because they get the jobs at that price. More you charge, less you work, more you make, more high end customers you get. I just had to grow some balls and work on selling instead of giving it away. If they dont look like they are about to have a stroke when you give the price, its too cheap and didnt include materials and tax. I could be wrong about canada but, doubt it. Your probably too nice.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

My favorite trim primer from SW is the waterborne Acrylic-Alkyd primer. Covers really nice and levels like glass compared to Wall & Wood. I noticed the same with BM Advance primer. Both level and sand (if you even have to sand) extremely well with really great holdout.


----------



## Darps (Mar 24, 2014)

Isn't it better to go big on primer and cheaper on paint? I mean, if wood is primed properly, even cheap paint lasts for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Darps said:


> Isn't it better to go big on primer and cheaper on paint? I mean, if wood is primed properly, even cheap paint lasts for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Not necessarily. If topcoat is inferior it will quickly break down and then failure will occur.


----------

